# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Cloud based Officemate

## larryoxenberg

I have been using Officemate / examwriter v11.2 and my in house server ,which is only 3 years old , is failing. 
My IT person at north shore computer suggested I convert to a cloud based system , and forgo the trouble of purchasing a new server, which would cost $5,000 when all is said and done. Does anybody have any suggestions on the speed and reliability of these cloud services ?
They want me to sign a 3 year contract. Can you trial this service to see if you like it ? 
Any suggestions on who to use ?
I am in pa , but there are no venders in this state . 
Also, how secure is the cloud ?
I would greatly appreciate getting advice from anybody that has taken the plung into the cloud using Officemate /examwriter. 
Although I have been using OMExamwriter , I find the program very un customizable , but too tired to start all over again with another program. 

Sincerely, 
another frustrated OD,

Larry

----------


## Jubilee

We are in a cloud based set up through iManaged Solutions. We have been happy with the level of service we have received. Several of their staff have worked in tech support for Officemate, so have intimate knowledge of the system and the people at Officemate. There have been a few times they have connected me to the right people after I have had the run around from OM for days. 

The cloud is through a secure internet connection. I know iManaged Solutions puts each office on its own server to add an extra level of security. Speed has not been an issue for us. There are a few cons though...

1) It does require an internet connection. So if you are having connectivity issues....
2) There is a time limit of inactivity before the cloud sleeps/boots you out. While this isn't devastating, since most of the time it takes a couple of seconds and you are right back where you left off.. it seems to happen often enough of on the docs. Especially if you do your data entry towards the end instead of after each step of the exam.
3) You have to let them know if you want the updates, to load up the next frames data cd, work with them for every piece of new equipment you own, etc..

Last point, it is a few Benjamins to have them host you every month. It depends on your tech savvy skills if this is a plus or minus. I consider myself pretty tech savvy, and I still think its worth the money right now.

----------


## robbish

LarryOxenberg
I was wondering if you ever made a decision to use Officemate in the Cloud? I am in the exact same quandry you were in. Not sure if we want to upgrade our internal systems OR upgrade to Version 11.x of Officemate in the cloud....or go with a completely different vendor. We've had Officemate for 20 years and it would be tough on our staff to change systems entirely.

Thanks in advance for your (or anybody else's) response and advice.

----------


## macularry

Can anyone give feedback on the Cloud version of OfficeMate?  We are considering changing from version 11.1.9 to the Cloud because of the number of errors we get when placing patient orders.  OfficeMate customer service has been very poor and we get a different answer every time we call.

----------


## Jubilee

I have not heard great things about the Eyefinity EHR, which is the one being pushed right now. I do not have faith in Officemate's own tech support system. I usually get the "this needs to be escalated to a tier 2 tech" and then no follow up unless I make a pain out of myself for days. Now if I have an issue with my system, and I call iManaged Solutions, I get assistance and feedback quickly. Dean and his team will take the time to educate you if you want to be able to do your own troubleshooting. If its something his team has to have Officemate's assistance on, they will make that connection for you, and you will get a call back. The only issue I have had is actually due to the poor quality of our DSL line. Which is not their fault at all. Its AT&T :)

----------


## Jubilee

For those who are already on server based systems, it is possible for the information on your server to be transferred to another hosting service. What you are paying for is for your server to be located in a location other than your own office, and professionally maintained. That is why a hosting company like iManaged can work. The provide the tech support, service, maintenance of the hardware and handle the software updates, and you supply the internet connection. You don't have to worry about if your server or work stations meet the current recommendations, etc. The only thing that is necessary is a good n steady data stream. 

I am not one who is normally a rabid fan of a company, but they have proven themselves to me multiple times. They help corrected a glitch that prevented our clearing house from getting the appropriate payer IDs with claims. They worked with me on equipment integration, including work arounds for those that don't have a fully compatible interface. Offered good advice on how to get similar functionality on lower cost options compared to big ticket items like ECR vault. They have been fabulous to deal with every single time.

----------


## rbaker

Ahhh . . . The Cloud. Yet another acronym clouded (no pun intended) with confusion and ignorance. Storing you vital business records off site on a well maintained remote location using the internet for data transfer has been the choice solution of your banks, credit card companies and large businesses for years. There are many providers of "cloud" services for you to chose from.

Now, as far as which desk top application you use in the office my humble opinion is they all pretty much suck. Poor tech support, failed upgrades, etc. are constantly brought to light here on OptiBoard. If you have a good IT company behind you it might be prudent to discuss your needs with them. 

Fear not the "cloud" but fear the "front end."

----------


## fjpod

I never did like cloud based systems...

My EHR/practice/management software (Crystal) is very good.  They offer both an in-house server based, and a cloud version.  

If you are not computer/tech savy, or if you are "forced" to spend $5k on a new server, then you may be better off with the cloud.

We are now at the point where we need Cyber Insurance in the event your database is hacked...either in-house or out.

----------


## Jubilee

It is one of the reasons why many may like "cloud" computing. The average practice owner typically is not computer savvy enough to do a good job in maintaining the security of their networks. There are multiple ways for malicious code to enter into the system without any malice or stupidity. When Anthem, OPM, and other companies falling prey.. not to mention the various payment terminals and gateways, it is definitely time to carry the cyber insurance. Removing some of that burden from the practice. 

What happens if your server gets stolen? While you have backups that can get your operational in short order, the thieves now have your server with the data on it. In fact, computer and drive thefts account for the largest breeches of personal health information.

With the information being stored off site, that removes a large portion of the burden from the owner. It is the host's responsibility to ensure the safety of that data. That is true for both physical and network security. 

Some articles to ponder: http://profitable-practice.softwarea...cloud-1062011/
and of course what you want to know if you do go to cloud EHR : http://www.ctsguides.com/medical/ehr...oud-questions/

----------


## fjpod

Encryption is now a standard.

----------


## EYESPLC

I will say that our practice is going through the same exact thing. We currently use Officemate 11.2 and support it on an in house server. Our server is also failing and we had to make a decision on what to do. Well, we signed it to go to cloud base after weighing costs to replace the server (we have two locations) or go cloud base. And I will tell you that I already regret it. We are only a few training sessions in, and still in the implementation stage and I cannot believe how difficult, confusing and honestly redundant this program is. If you are coming from Officemate it makes it even more apparent of how much this system lacks. The billing side (claim management, insurance payments, electronic transfers) is what baffles me the most. I have been the office manager and biller for going on 9 years here, in which we have had Officemate for 5 of those. I could get a job at Eyefinity to trouble shoot Officemate at this point from all the phone calls and experience that I have had with that program!! And I will say that going through the training for this cloud system CONFUSES me! It does not flow at all, and it doesn't have as much capabilties to edit, correct or resubmit claims like Officemate does. I heard many times in our training sessions "our designers are working on that", for the many questions that they received. The front office part for orders and invoices and RX's is just as bad. It just does not seem like anyone that would be in the optic business designed this program at all. So again, we are not live yet (and now not looking forward to it), but from what I have seen so far.....  I would go a different route if you could!

----------


## robbish

> I will say that our practice is going through the same exact thing. We currently use Officemate 11.2 and support it on an in house server. Our server is also failing and we had to make a decision on what to do. Well, we signed it to go to cloud base after weighing costs to replace the server (we have two locations) or go cloud base. And I will tell you that I already regret it. We are only a few training sessions in, and still in the implementation stage and I cannot believe how difficult, confusing and honestly redundant this program is. If you are coming from Officemate it makes it even more apparent of how much this system lacks. The billing side (claim management, insurance payments, electronic transfers) is what baffles me the most. I have been the office manager and biller for going on 9 years here, in which we have had Officemate for 5 of those. I could get a job at Eyefinity to trouble shoot Officemate at this point from all the phone calls and experience that I have had with that program!! And I will say that going through the training for this cloud system CONFUSES me! It does not flow at all, and it doesn't have as much capabilties to edit, correct or resubmit claims like Officemate does. I heard many times in our training sessions "our designers are working on that", for the many questions that they received. The front office part for orders and invoices and RX's is just as bad. It just does not seem like anyone that would be in the optic business designed this program at all. So again, we are not live yet (and now not looking forward to it), but from what I have seen so far.....  I would go a different route if you could!


What cloud system are you using? We decided to go with MyVisionExpress....we're frustrated!

----------


## EYESPLC

> What cloud system are you using? We decided to go with MyVisionExpress....we're frustrated!


We went to Eyefinity EHR. We figured with having Officemate, going to its own cloud base system would be an easy transition. Not so much it seems!

----------


## KokoHam

What did you end up doing?





> I have been using Officemate / examwriter v11.2 and my in house server ,which is only 3 years old , is failing. 
> My IT person at north shore computer suggested I convert to a cloud based system , and forgo the trouble of purchasing a new server, which would cost $5,000 when all is said and done. Does anybody have any suggestions on the speed and reliability of these cloud services ?
> They want me to sign a 3 year contract. Can you trial this service to see if you like it ? 
> Any suggestions on who to use ?
> I am in pa , but there are no venders in this state . 
> Also, how secure is the cloud ?
> I would greatly appreciate getting advice from anybody that has taken the plung into the cloud using Officemate /examwriter. 
> Although I have been using OMExamwriter , I find the program very un customizable , but too tired to start all over again with another program. 
> 
> ...

----------


## KokoHam

How and why would the cloud hosting company get access to the software and patient records.  Would there be a privacy and HIPA issue here?  I would think that if the cloud company had access to yours and everyone else's software they host, etc. there would be a concern?

----------


## KokoHam

How is the cloud hosting company working with software issues / concerns?  This concerns me for patient record privacy reasons.  I would think that the should only host, and not be in the software and patient records.

----------


## James Howard

I have not heard awesome things about the Eyefinity EHR, which is the one being pushed at this moment. I don't have confidence in Officemate's own technical support framework

----------

